# How soon in pregnancy can you see movement?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Just curious what the normal time after a doe is bred that you can see babies moving and feel them.

My doe Georgia was bred January 6th and already we have seen a major change in her. She has a little preggy belly and last week we saw A LOT of movement and today my friend said she could see a ton of movement and her belly already has a bump!

Usually I dont feel/see movement until they are 3 months preggo so I was wondering how normal this is??

She was a quint so its possible she could be carrying a lot of babies.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

With patience, I can feel kids at 3 months in in most does. The notable exception is my really deep Nubian doe - she is less than a month out and I can just now feel the kids. 

I call it the "poor man's ultrasound"


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't been able to feel kids before 3 months and can rarely see them move.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe she has an alien inside her? LOL

Its so weird!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol! I hope it's just a lot of kids! :laugh: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya me too! I cant handle an alien right now hehe

Maybe we were just imagining it but her belly is definently being weird! She usually gains a ton of weight. Last year she had ONE HUGE baby! Hoping for a different outcome this time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can you feel what you see moving? What side of her belly is it on?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, we can feel little rolls and kicks like you would in a preggo girl. Mostly on the Right side I think.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hopfully just LOTS of kids! lol! hope it's not just one kid ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Seems like more than one. I changed everyones diet this year so there wouldnt be any large babies again. She was the only one with a huge baby! I think she got too much grain when she was in her early pregnancy last year. This year no one got any grain until they are 6 weeks away and the hay isnt super rich!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

thats good!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Grain in early pregnancy will not affect the size of the kids much. It is the grain in the last month of pregnancy that will. The majority of the growth sidewise takes place in the last month. 

Her right side when you are facing her? If so that would be her rumen :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

No not when shes facing me! lol

Yes, well last year my goats got no grain and had normal hay so I have no clue why she was the only one that had a huge baby!! Confuses me lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes big kids just happen. Hopefully she has lots of little cute kids in there now. : )


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, that was the very first time I had a large kid! He was HUGE! But yes, I hope she has little ones in there! Gonna be really nice kids


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on each of my girls as they all carry differently...with Binkey I can feel movement at the end of the 3rd month, just slight flutters...I can see movement around the 4th month. With Penny, I can feel movement mid 4th month, have yet to see movement...Angel is very deep and I felt her kid move at the end of the 4th month, never saw movement.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

One of my does was bred around the same time. She is noticeably bigger already, gained 4" already but I can't see any movement. She had triplets last year and I am expecting the same or more this year. Although I will have to look and feel her for movement. Another doe is due April 14th and I just started feeling kicking in the past 10 days.


----------



## ilovemygoats52 (Jan 23, 2017)

onder:onder:onder:I wanna post a pic but don't know how to do it they are on my phone


----------

